

FBI taps cell phone mic as eavesdropping tool (2006) - declan
http://news.cnet.com/2100-1029-6140191.html

======
psgbg
Nananananananana Batman.

Sadly there's no Lucius Fox in the other end of the "wire".

------
gcb0
and the most hyped feature of the new google-motorola motoX is that it has
microphones on 24h without battery drain...

